# Muskegon Heritage Museum.



## barnesrickw (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm going to attach a link to a page from the Muskegon Heritage Museum.  We have a working Corliss steam engine on display.  We also have a Dake square piston engine.  The curator Adam Dake is the grandson of the Dake who invented the square piston engine.  Some of you may know Adam as he is also a model steam engine enthusiast.  Please check out the link, and if you can get to Muskegon in the Spring stop in for a visit.   

Rick

http://muskegonheritage.org/MHM Collection.html


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 27, 2012)

Rick, thanks for posting this link.  I'll put the museum on my list for the next time I'm in that part of MI.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## Gordon (Dec 28, 2012)

That looks pretty impressive. I have lived in Grand Rapids all of my life and have never heard of it. Certainly on my list for next spring when it opens again.


----------



## barnesrickw (Jul 12, 2013)

The museum is open Friday's 11:00 - 16:00 with yours truly available to run the Corliss.  Extra displays the weekend of the 19th for Bike Days. Run a few of the vintage IC engines.


----------



## Paulsv (Jul 26, 2013)

I got a chance to visit the Muskegon Heritage Museum today, and got a chance to meet Rick, who gave me a tour.  I only had an hour to spend there today, but I will definitely be back soon.  The Corliss and Dake engines were incredible, and they have a historical machine shop set up on line shafts, which had a lot of cool old iron.  I recommend it to everyone if you are ever in the area.  Great to meet you Rick, and thanks for the tour.


----------



## barnesrickw (Jul 26, 2013)

I appreciate the visit and hope to see you again.  We should have those models on display to show you.


----------



## barnesrickw (Jul 27, 2013)

Paul, I found this page with a model of the Racine engine


http://www.modelengines.info/


----------



## Paulsv (Jul 27, 2013)

Interesting site.  On his "Engineman" site, he calls it an "Imperial Model A" engine, made by Bruce Stewart and Company.

http://users.eastlink.ca/~jbentley/models.html

(scroll down.)

More info about it here:

http://www.oldmarineengine.com/discus/messages/1/101078.html

It looks very similar to the Racine Engine.  I wonder if Racine licensed the design.


----------



## tornitore45 (Jul 27, 2013)

On my list of places to visit.  We travel from TX to Buffalo at least once a year and Muskegon is a relatively short distance (500 miles).

When does it open in spring?


----------



## kuhncw (Jun 30, 2017)

Rick,

I toured the Muskegon Heritage Museum a couple weeks ago.  Tom did a great job taking us through and demonstrating many of the exhibits.  This is a wonderful museum and very nicely done.  My wife enjoyed the tour also.  Thanks for posting the link, back in December 2012.    I'll post the link to the museum's website, again.   http://www.muskegonheritage.org/  They have a very well done line shaft vintage machine shop driven by a Corliss engine running on air.  Also, where else can you see the mechanism inside a Brunswick pin setter and see it operate.  

We also toured LST 393, across the street, which is also very interesting.  You can go all through the ship, including the engine room and generator room.

Chuck


----------

